# Sailing/beach vacation ideas



## TTC (Apr 29, 2013)

I am looking for a good sailing and relaxing vacation for my family (wife, 10 year old boy, 8 year old girl).

A couple of years ago we did a 7-day charter in the BVI. My wife and I were certified at ASA 103 and 104 on the cruise, and I believe that I could bareboat by myself. But with my kids, I'm looking for something a little less stressful, so a captained sailboat would be best.

We enjoyed the BVI but found it expensive and a bit stuffy--at least the places we went. (I know that there are great party places too, but we generally avoided those.)

But this time I would like to combine a 3- or 4-day charter with a 3- or 4-day stay at an all-inclusive resort--something laid back and affordable like Cozumel. I want to spend a few days just relaxing on the beach and letting the kids run wild at the pool and ocean. Any suggestions where I could do both--and affordably, since two government workers have to count our pennies? Unfortunately, my Catalina 22 will be for sail soon, so that may help pay for the trip.

Our sailing vacation experience:
-Grenada, with Moorings, 3-day charter with 3 days at a now-closed resort.
-Two crewed charters (with other strangers) in Greece and Turkey.
-The 7-day BVI charter.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Not sure what's available exactly, but St Vincent/Grenadines (not far from Granada) should be a good area for this.. limited customs complications, beaches and resorts too. Air fares do go up a bit when you get further afield though..

As for 'laid back', Carriacou has it with a capital 'LB'.. but I don't know if there are true resorts there.. plenty of BnBs though. Not sure any charters operate out of there either, but it's an easy hop from Grenada.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I would suggest Antigua or St Lucia for your split vacation. There are dozens of hotels of all prices on either island, with spectacular beaches. Both are yachting centers and you could enjoy the other half of your vacation without leaving the island or doing a channel crossing. Both islands have a bunch of really pleasant anchorages away from the crowded tourist areas.
We have done several 3 night/4day charters from Carriacou to Bequia or St Vincent and really, that's not enough time to do that area justice.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Might try St. Thomas in the U.S. Virgin Islands. Lot's of resorts to choose from and lot's of charters to choose from too. Quick trip to spots in St. John on the charter might just fit your needs.


----------



## TTC (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks all. I'll start looking into these.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2016)

Even I too planning a trip with my family and my friend suggested me Madeira. The island itself is fantastic and has numerous micro-climates. Any new places? will be helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

We've charted in the Maldives several times and it has exactly what you want but, it's $$$ and a long flight. 
THE BIANKA LOG BLOG: CAPT. MIKE IN THE MALDIVES: DAY SIX

We've also done charters that have started in the BVI and/or St.Thomas and cruised through the Spanish Virgin Islands and gotten dropped off in Puerto Rico. Which might work for you very nicely. I recommend spending a few days around Culebra it's very laid back:
THE BIANKA LOG BLOG: CAPT. MIKE IN THE LEEWARD ISLANDS PART FOUR: CULEBRA
Then you should be able to find a resort on Puerto Rico that would meet your needs for a little luxury.


----------

